# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] ΟΚΙ Β431dn

## radiotimes

Εχω εναν ΟΚΙ Β431dn που βγαζει στην εκτυπωση μια κενη γραμμη στην μεση.Καθαρισα μεσα ολα τα εσωτερικα αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζει.Καμια ιδεα κανεις????

----------


## krissgr

Μάλλον το Drum θέλει αντικατάσταση. Το έχεις αλλάξει ποτέ;
Δοκίμασε και αυτό : http://okiprinting-en-gb.custhelp.co...tail/a_id/2826

----------


## radiotimes

Aυτο ηταν τελικα.Εκει δεν ειχα καθαρισει.Ευχαριστω πολυ Χρηστο.

----------

